# BABIES! I have finally witnessed popcorning.



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

It took a while but I finally got good pics. I picked these precious boys up from a breeder, Friday the 13th at 6 weeks old. I was the last on her list, so I didn't get to choose, which is fine by me, I don't like choices when it comes to picking one cutties in a pile of cuties. These are my first babies and they are TINY. They are so, so tiny. After a week they come up to the cage door for attention, they will crawl on my lap if I leave the door open, but they play the floor is lava. This makes me happy because they are so TINY. They chase and tackle my hands, hide and try to ambush them. They sometimes sit still enough to pet their faces. Normally this leads to popcorning and tackling.

Originally I was looking for friends for my remaining old man Nimbus, who passed away just three days before we picked up the new arrivals. The Siamese sorta looks like him, it makes me a tiny bit sad. I wish he could of met them and maybe perked up. 

Still don't have names . My BF is a bit picky about names. I'm open to ideas, but by his guide lines it has to be 2 syllabus and can't be a character from anything. Stark, Snow, and Ghost are out. Trying for Riften or Noodle. I think the Black one might be a Dumbo?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Black is a dumbo. Cieran and Finnegan? "black" and "fair". To bad no characters, I jumped to Arthur and Merlin before I saw that  You could stick with cloud names, "Cirrus" and "Alto".


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

I like the cloud idea! Will is really weird when it comes to names, took two weeks to name the last ones. I had to fight him to get Loki.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If you're a fan of Macross Frontier or Harry Potter they double as character names  That's what I did for a few of my rat names, referencing Merlin, Game of Thrones, Harry Potter, Shakespeare.


----------



## Shine (Feb 20, 2015)

OMG, they are such cuties! >3<

I'm afraid to try and suggest any names, though, because then I might want to use them, and I'd feel bad for stealing "your" names. xb


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

The black one is definitely a dumbo, and they are all so cute! I can't suggest any names though; I'm having trouble thinking of one for the new baby I get in two days. I love the popcorning - Charlotte and my mice do that a lot. It is the sweetest and most adorable behavior. 

Love the cloud names idea, actually. Of course, they aren't my rats, but that would be really cute.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Adorable babies! I have that coconut toy in the back there for my two girls, I like to hide some treats up there and watch them crawl in 

Just a tip, I used to have that cage and my girls ended up chewing through the bottom, and as we were out getting a new cage, they escaped! they stayed in my room, but they got through it very quick. So make sure you watch the corners of the cage in case your boys are as naughty as my girls!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I like the name Nimbus.:3 But I don't know if you guys would! 
Super cute ratties!


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

QueenBea - My last boys, due to being under stimulated before I got them, didn't know how to rat. They didn't know how to jump or play with toys. It wasn't till after when I read the reviews did I kind of regret picking up the Rat Manor. My previous boys never had a problem. I'm keeping a close eye on these two. They are young and spunky and I'm sure they will get strong and clever enough to chew through the bottom, I hope not but I'm willing to replace the cage if it comes to a problem.

Fraido - Nimbus is a good name, I do like it, it was one of my previous rat's name. I've accidentally called the Siamese rat Nimbus a few times. I do miss him. It looks like we are Leaning toward Mako (Mass Effect vehicle) for the black dumbo and Zaphod (Hitch Hikers which the boyfriend never read) for the Siamese. We will see.


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

It's been a couple days.... Have you decided for sure on names? They are super cute!


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

The black dumbo is officially Mako now, a shout out to Mass Effect. We have been calling the Siamese Ratchet though its not rolling off the tong(told you, my BF is very particular but honestly I see why, its not so fluid when I call him) so well so it might be changed to Noodle or possibly Hacket, another Mass Effect reference. If I find the paper we wrote a bunch on names on I'll post if anyone wants Ideas. Naming isn't easy.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Alright! good luck


----------

